# tennessee fainting goats???



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

hello! just read an ad for tenn.fainting goats that might be near me. i was wondering what people's thoughts are on the breed. anyone have some? my dad wants goat meat and i was thinking having a doe or two would be enough for just us. are they any good for milk? thanks!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 9, 2011)

No personal experience myself but in general meat breeds produce less milk. There are always individual does that break those rules though. Might want to look into Kinder goats. They're more of a dual purpose. I think the pics "dkluzier" just posted in the baby section are kinders...???


----------



## mistee (Feb 9, 2011)

I HAVE ONE IN W/ MY NIGERIANS AND SHE IS SO SWEET.. SHE IS BRED TO ONE OF MY BUCKS DUE NEXT MONTH.. DONT KNOW ABOUT MILKING JUST THAT THEY R A MEAT GOAT... I GUESS IT WOULD DEPEND ON HOW MUCH MILK YOU WANTED..


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 9, 2011)

They aren't specifically bred to milk, so you will not get the quantity of milk or the length of lactation you would from a dairy breed. You can milk anything with an udder though....just depends on how much milk you want. I wouldn't expect more than maybe a quart or two per day from a fainter, and she probably won't milk the full 10 months a dairy goat would.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 10, 2011)

I have two fainters and I love them!  They are certainly meat goats, much stockier and solid than my other goats.  I have a friend who breeds them and she is going to try her hand at milking one of her does some day, but she hasn't done it yet.  I was going to breed one of my pygmies to a mini fainter so that I could milk her, but I think I'm going to breed her to a nigi so I can milk her off spring.  So, no I've never milked a fainter, but know someone who is willing to try, so its not unheard of!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 10, 2011)

My guess would be you would get mighty frustrated trying to milk them. I sure wouldn't want to try to milk some of my Boer does. Tiny teats, small milk stream.  but it never hurts to keep researching. You might find a couple does that have better udders and teat size than the normal fainter, I know one of my full-blood boer does milks much easier than some of the others. 

OR what about a cross for your main does of a fainter and dairy and then breed them to a meaty fainter buck to get kids for butchering? Even our 87.5 % boer/ 12.5% Nubian does have a lot bigger udder than most of our full-bloods boers.


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got fainters and love them.  The first time I heard about the breed I just fell in love and always think I will have a few around for pets.  They are so sweet and are really less trouble than other breeds.  They won't jump on as much stuff or get out your fencing as easily because they know they might faint if they try.  You just need to take into account keeping them safe from wandering dogs or other preditors because they cant defend themselves very well.
I have milked my doe before, it's not worth it lol.  I can only get around 1-2 cups per day max.  I've read that they have really good meat because the fainting is suposed to make the meat more tender and I can really see the structure difference between them and my dairy goats.  I just had my doe raise triplets and right at 2 months old her two boys weighed around 25lbs, the girl was lighter but she is a bit of a runt.  Birth weight was around 4 or 5lbs.  
If you want a meat breed or just great little pets I would go for it, I have found it is hard to find people selling does but that could just be my area.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

here is a link to the ad:
http://www.tusco.net/index.cfm?handler=classified-detail.cfm&classifiedads=yes&recid=%)EC_2/\ 


there are a few pics. ad says females. 
sooo cute! 
dad's gonna kill me but i have to call and see how much they want. the ad says to call and make an offer... emailed the person and they are only about half an hour from me.... 
sorry dad. i can't help it... I'M AN *A D D I C T*!!!!!

maybe i could get my friend to go out with me and come home with them and say they were a gift! 
hm.... :/


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 10, 2011)

They are sooo cute, you won't be sorry if you get them.  If you call, if you don't mind could you tell me how much they want for them?  I'm just wondering to see what the market is in other parts of the country.  Here an unregistered male goes for around $100 and females for at least $150.


----------



## puredelite (Feb 12, 2011)

I raise reg. stock and find them for the most part very tame and easy to handle. They are classed as a meat goat because of their muscleing(sp?) They come in all sizes from small to large and all colors. I prefer the large size and breed for mostly traditional black & white. Have had losses from coyotes due to the fainting nature of the breed so they do need security.


----------

